# LA ride recommendation



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey SoCal'ers

I'm going to be in LA this weekend. Specifically staying near Marina Del Rey. And of course I have to train. Can someone recommend a 2-3 hour ride that has some climbing? It doesn't have to be right out of Marina Del Rey. I don't mind driving and parking somewhere too.

Thanks in advance!

Terence


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you don't mind the traffic you can ride north on Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) and do Encinal Canyon or Latigo. 

Don't ride on Kanan Dume - no shoulders = dangerous
Don't ride on Sunset Blvd. See above. Dangerous.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd drive up PCH to get past the narrow bits. Turn right at Cross Creek Road, which is just after the Malibu pier, into a little mall and you can park there. There used to be a bike store in there, but I don't know if it's there any more. I'm guesing on these distances from Cross Creek:

10 miles - Starbucks at Trancas. Lots of cyclists. It might not be a bad idea to just drive to here.
12 mi. - Encinal canyon. Easy climb of about 6 miles. Quiet.
14 mi. - Mulholland Hwy. Moderate climbe of about 6 miles. Gets some traffic, especially motorcycles.
16 mi. - Yerba Buena. A littler harder climb of aobut 6 mi, gaining over 2,000' vs ~1,700' for Mulholland. Neptune's Net at the bottom has PortaPotties, and a grill/market.
18 Mi. - Deer Creek. 18% alternative that meets Yerba Buena half way up.

All these climbs come together at Mulholland/Decker/Encinal. If you need some more miles, there's a nice little loop you can do while up there by going East on Mulholland than back to West/South on Encinal or vice versa. Mulholland coninues farther to the East, but I find all the ways down to the beach to have too much traffic (Kanan, Las Virgenes/Malibu Cyn, Topanga Canyon).

Have fun,
JSR


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JSR said:


> I'd drive up PCH to get past the narrow bits.


Good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If the weather is right, you'll really love those climbs Sogno and JSR talk about here.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

teapotter said:


> Hey SoCal'ers
> 
> I'm going to be in LA this weekend. Specifically staying near Marina Del Rey.


so much good riding from there.... I would recommend not driving to the ride so you can take in the sights. Saturday should be an epic day weather-wise. You can either head north up PCH towards any number of the canyons mentioned, or just make Trancas your destination which will involve some rollers to get there.

Or you can head south from MDR to Palos Verdes where you can climb up the peninsula, do a lap, then head back up the coast. Both are popular rides and I'm sure there will be lots of cyclists out if you need to ask for tips/routes/directions/coffee, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

teapotter said:


> Thanks folks!


don't forget a pit-stop at The Bridge in MDR!

everybody's doin' it :thumbsup: 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...965288,-118.446994&spn=0.021356,0.043859&z=15


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

You can also go riding with a local group, like the La Grange club. They have some pretty hard & fast rides on the weekend, and they don't mind new faces at all.

http://www.lagrange.org

They have a list of the rides they do and several maps.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i usually park at Bluff Park at the bottom of Las Virgennes(get there before 9:30-ish); parking is free.

it's 9mi to Zuma, roundtrip to Las Posas is ~38mi. if you continue west past Big Rock up Las Posas to the 76 Station near the 101, it should be exactly 25miles making an even 50 when you get back to Bluff Park.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

El Literato Loco said:


> You can also go riding with a local group, like the La Grange club. They have some pretty hard & fast rides on the weekend, and they don't mind new faces at all.
> 
> http://www.lagrange.org
> 
> They have a list of the rides they do and several maps.


If you really want a nice ride, with a great group. You should consider going with le grange on sunday morning. A fast ride is an understatement. I couldn't catch them driving my car.:mad2:


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I ended up riding out of Marina Del Rey up PCH to Encinal. Climbed up that and then just turned around. Great ride. Thanks!


----------

